# New notices in Wales



## Moonraker 2 (Jun 17, 2021)

I am staying on a campsite near Cricceith on the Lleyn peninsula, north Wales. There are two poi's in the town, a layby and part of the sea front,  however there are also several of these notices. So what do you think ??


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 18, 2021)

What do the notices state?


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Jun 18, 2021)

Sorry the photo won't upload,  but basically it is saying that overnight parking and sleeping is not allowed without the land owners permission and it is not permitted to use car parks and laybys. Please support local business by booking a campsite.


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 18, 2021)

Sounds like they have been placed by someone who has a vested interest...


----------



## Moped (Jun 19, 2021)

Those same notices have appeared at the entrance to the main car park next to the RNLI building in Barmouth. So it is probably a Gwynedd council initiative although they could of course have been circulated to and fitted by local campsite owners.

The traffic warden in Barmouth got up early at 5am on the bank holiday Saturday morning and put tickets on 5 motorhomes parked at the end of the promenade. No warning or door knock just ticket slapping. However local seafront parking regs do prohibit overnight motorhome parking between certain hours.  

Spotted some of the motorhomes subsequently parking in Barmouth side roads so they were forced from a perfectly isolated spot into side roads in residential areas.

I am an early riser and noted all this on my morning constitutional whilst staying in Barmouth for a few days.


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 19, 2021)

Yes denying areas where sensible overnighting was both possible and reasonable.....just moves the problem on to places which are not good (from both perspectives).
But those who effect the changes are so short-sighted that they will not see that !


----------



## CliveW (Jun 19, 2021)

I bet the shops in Barmouth welcomed what you spent though ! Can't the authorities realise that we can help the economy ?  I wonder how many councillors have connections to camp site owners ? Sorry folks - rant over!


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 19, 2021)

Moonraker 2 said:


> Sorry the photo won't upload,  but basically it is saying that overnight parking and sleeping is not allowed without the land owners permission and it is not permitted to use car parks and laybys. Please support local business by booking a campsite.



Why are we alone expected to support local business, and why is it assumed that many who parked there did not support local businesses. We always attempt to support local businesses when out and about, but that’s our choice. If others chose not to do so, then that’s their choice. I was not aware that Moho ownership came with the added burden of supporting local businesses. Are others who visit this part of wales being treated likewise, and are they supporting local businesses. When will these clowns realise that we bought mohos to give us more freedom, if we wanted to be herded into overpriced campsites, we woukd have bought less expensive caravans instead. Jeeeedssssuuuss.


----------



## RV2MAX (Jun 19, 2021)

I would like to know how they ban sleeping in a layby  ?


----------



## CliveW (Jun 19, 2021)

Can't speak for Welsh regs but in Scotland all notices of "no overnight parking" had, by law, to be removed ( unless for very special circumstances) You are not allowed to do anything to constitute camping ie chairs left outside overnight.


----------



## suneye (Jun 19, 2021)

We were in Wales a couple of weeks ago and arrived at a carpark at 8pm by 8:05 we had been visited by a council worker in a small van who had warned us, taken a photo of our reg and told us someone would be back at 5am.  He told us there was no overnight parking allowed anywhere in Pembrokeshire outside of campsites. We managed to find a field open to drive in campers, packed with 100s of campers!!  No covid or fire safety rules being kept.  First time we have had to use a site in 7 years.  We saw these small vans driving around all weekend.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 19, 2021)

suneye said:


> We were in Wales a couple of weeks ago and arrived at a carpark at 8pm by 8:05 we had been visited by a council worker in a small van who had warned us, taken a photo of our reg and told us someone would be back at 5am.  He told us there was no overnight parking allowed anywhere in Pembrokeshire outside of campsites. We managed to find a field open to drive in campers, packed with 100s of campers!!  No covid or fire safety rules being kept.  First time we have had to use a site in 7 years.  We saw these small vans driving around all weekend.


So where do the folks that live there park if they have no driveway.  tax and ins you can park anywhere there is no yellow lines or legal signage.


----------



## suneye (Jun 19, 2021)

I guess they were targeting vans and motorhomes.  It wasn't even council land, it was NT.  I don't think they had the right but I wasn't going to risk a fine just to prove a point!


----------



## Jayne77 (Jun 20, 2021)

Me and the hubby have just come back from Cemaes Bay, Anglesey we have parked in the carpark overnight for years , and paid the £15 for the privilege, we were told last night that they are going to stop all overnight parking as they are getting to busy ! What is that about , so now the search is on again to find another beautiful place to park our camper , what actually goes through the minds of the councillors


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 20, 2021)

Jayne77 said:


> Me and the hubby have just come back from Cemaes Bay, Anglesey we have parked in the carpark overnight for years , and paid the £15 for the privilege, we were told last night that they are going to stop all overnight parking as they are getting to busy ! What is that about , so now the search is on again to find another beautiful place to park our camper , *what actually goes through the minds of the councillors*



In my experience you can usually see straight through from one ear to the other.


----------



## number14 (Jun 20, 2021)

suneye said:


> I guess they were targeting vans and motorhomes.  It wasn't even council land, it was NT.  I don't think they had the right but I wasn't going to risk a fine just to prove a point!


This Pembrokeshire paranoia started last summer in between lockdowns. I am happy to be corrected but my understanding is that Pembrokeshire is one of only two counties in the UK that have refused to engage with CAMPRA.


----------



## REC (Jun 20, 2021)

I just cannot understand the mentality which stops the parking of vans overnight in what are often, empty car parks. The Canterbury park & Ride, when we were there the other day, was occupied overnight by about seven vans. Their presence must increase the security of the park...( We know how nosey we all are and if we hear a noise, would contact police). Plus as we pay to enter, the issue of " travellers" is negated. I would love there to be a couple of free parking spaces in most towns as in France but the prejudice here is stupid.


----------



## suneye (Jun 20, 2021)

I think the local landowners are doing ok out of it.  Every other field seems to be a pop up campsite and a field and a portaloo seems to be all you need.  Having said that the bank holiday weekend that we were there, there were thousands of vans and motorhomes, many of which were not interested in any sort of code of behaviour.  Having seen the size of the 'problem' I did kinda get how the animosity may have started.  I love Wales but would think twice before going again before Benidorm is taking some of the visitors off the roads.


----------



## number14 (Jun 20, 2021)

suneye said:


> I love Wales but would think twice before going again before Benidorm is taking some of the visitors off the roads.


I was going to 'like' your post but that's not enough. I think you're really spot on with the Benidorm comment.

Please, do come to Wales though. The quieter areas like Powys and the remoter parts of Ceridigion are more moho friendly.


----------



## Debroos (Jun 21, 2021)

number14 said:


> This Pembrokeshire paranoia started last summer in between lockdowns. I am happy to be corrected but my understanding is that Pembrokeshire is one of only two counties in the UK that have refused to engage with CAMPRA.


Would the other one be Cornwall by any chance?


----------



## number14 (Jun 22, 2021)

Debroos said:


> Would the other one be Cornwall by any chance?


Could well be Debroos , but, sorry,  I don't know.


----------

